# Painting Stocks: Pictures & Pointers Please



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking for any tips from you guys who have painted up some sythetic stocks in the past? I'm looking to do some sort of camo pattern. Pictures would be nice as well. Might as well show em off.

Info on the whole process would be nice, from cleaning/prepping, to putting on any kind of sealant, if you even do that, and how you managed to get the pattern you like. I know Krylon is probably the norm for this, but I've heard that some cleaning solvents can "melt" it off and make it sticky.

Anybody have any experience with this product?
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1117 ... DE_reg__II

How about DuraCoat?

Thanks.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Are you doing just the stock or the whole gun?

I use rubbing alcohol and wipe the whole gun down, use rubber gloves to cut back on finger prints/oils. 
test out your paint on a 2x4 just to see how you like it. 
If you feel confident use duracoat or ceracoat, there are a lot of different paints out on the market. The ceracoat is a baked on finish, it doesn't hurt the gun or parts and it's tougher than nails. 
use an ear plug and stick in the muzzle of the gun. 
I stuff cotton balls in the action and in the mag well to catch any overspray that gets around the tape. 
Take your time on taping everything off.

I'll post up some pics tomorrow when I get a chance of some of the patterns that I've done. If you're looking for patterns and such go on snipershide and do a search I'm sure there are several pages on it. Heck even on nodak there have been several pages on painting. take a look around.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm looking to do the stock only, for now. I was on Snipers HIde, they have plenty of pictures but not much for explaining what they did, paint used, ect.

I'll try a search here as well.

Any idea what the guy did to get this pattern, and paint used? I PM'd him but no response yet....This was on Snipers Hide.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have done some duracoating, it is pretty easy, but you need a compressor and VLP airbrush to do it right. There definately is a learning curve involved, but after 3-4 rifles, I am doing much better. I have a few pix up on here. Search DuraCoat. I will be doing a Rem 700 .308 soon. I use gunscrubber to degrease every thing I coat(synthetic, laminate, scopes, barrels, plastic, every thing) and rubber gloves are a MUST!!!! Rattle can would be much easier, but this is supposed to last longer and be more durable. The duracoat clear is also a must for durability. Deano had a really nice digital pattern I saw a while ago. I might have to hit him up for that for my Rem.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Got the info....The guy used Krylon paint, and finished it off with 2 layers of matte clear for protection. Used homemade stencils and a couple other things to dab it on.

Think I may do a few test runs with something like this and a variation of the 3 color GAP camo, unless I get talked into painting it all white yet. I just have a hard time painting a gun white for some reason. Camo Form is too decent of a product.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost1735573

just let this guy do the painting i think it is around 200 bucks and looks fin sweet. but with some krylon and some tape you can do a good job to


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Got the info....The guy used Krylon paint, and finished it off with 2 layers of matte clear for protection. Used homemade stencils and a couple other things to dab it on.
> 
> Think I may do a few test runs with something like this and a variation of the 3 color GAP camo, unless I get talked into painting it all white yet. I just have a hard time painting a gun white for some reason. Camo Form is too decent of a product.


So painting it "fungus green" is ok? :lol:

I dont know, for a rifle thats going to be used to shoot coyotes off white snowbanks, white would be the logical choice. :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I used Krylon and a leaf stencil from a bow painting kit, wiped the entire gun down with alcohol, taped off the aresI didn't want paint, sprayed a base coat and then the color. Mostly I just alternated colors to break up the form, finished it with a couple of coats of matte clear. I am not as artistic as some of the guys who have painted their rifles, but it gets the job done.




























I have not had an issue with cleaning solvents, but I'm pretty careful not to get any on the painted surfaces.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It looks like he painted a light colored base then did a grey stensle job then took a paint brush with some grey of different colors and flicked the paint at the stock, giving it that dapled texture. That would be very easy to duplicate. I like the 3 color GAP,

Here's my GAP Crusader -ish









I don't paint my rig for winter at all. Some might think it's stupid to have a dark colored rifle but I haven't had much of a problem. I use to paint for season but it seemed like I was putting paint on top of paint.

Savage260, I can give you the stensles here sometime i get over again.

here is a light digital









Here is a dark digital









Just a stensle job









xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice looking rifles guys....Good ideas too.

xdeano, you mean to tell me BBJ hunts with you with a gun that isn't white? Setting my self up for a smart *** reply no doubt, I had to have a checklist of white items before he'd hunt with me, gun being one of them. Thought I was going to have to paint or wrap my boots white, but he let that slide. oke: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

there are a bit different hunting styles out there. For most I'd say paint your stock. I've had coyotes come right up to me within maybe 10-15yds during the winter, even with my big dark stick. all they see of my rifle is the dot for the barrel, the dot for the scope and two sticks which is my bipod. Knowing how to read terrain and judging where they will come from will reduce the change of a coyote coming in from your flanks.

Adam, just bring your gun over to BBJ's place with a case of beer, some tape, a knife, and some paint and he can supervise while you paint. Better yet, have him come to your place so all the mess is at your place. :thumb: The pattern that you are looking at would be easy to duplicate.

I have other guns that are white though, but I tend to use my GAP because it begs to be used. I don't think he lets me hunt with him I think it's more of an unspoken agreement that what comes in will die and not shot at and given an education. oke: It's more like a trust.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Nice looking rifles guys....Good ideas too.
> 
> xdeano, you mean to tell me BBJ hunts with you with a gun that isn't white? *Setting my self up for a smart a$$ reply no doubt*, I had to have a checklist of white items before he'd hunt with me, gun being one of them. Thought I was going to have to paint or wrap my boots white, but he let that slide. oke: :rollin:


Fighting......temptation...........

Ohhhh what the hell.

Xdeano can shoot a lot further than you! He could use a bedazzled neon pink rifle for all I cared. :lol:

In fact, xdeano, Id kinda pay money to see that! :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntin1 said:


> I used Krylon and a leaf stencil from a bow painting kit, wiped the entire gun down with alcohol, taped off the aresI didn't want paint, sprayed a base coat and then the color. Mostly I just alternated colors to break up the form, finished it with a couple of coats of matte clear. I am not as artistic as some of the guys who have painted their rifles, but it gets the job done.


In all honesty, this is my favorite. It does what camo is supposed to do. Break up the objects outline. That nice broad pattern does exactly that. Those super fine digital jobs, sure they look good at ten yards, but at a distance, they're just another "blob". And if your colors dont exactly match the background, its just another dark or light "blob". To many guys are more concerned with their camo looking "cool" rather than really working. Rarely is the time that what looks coolest works best. This goes for clothing too.

I just picked up a mcmillan A2 for a song and a dance. Its big and black (the worst color IMO). I plan on doing something simple and similar to yours huntin1. Tan base, with some "earth brown" blobs to break it up. Simple, quick, and it works great. And for winter coyotes, maybe a piece of white tape down the barrel and maybe white tape or wrap on the scope. Its going to be used a ranges where camo isnt really necesary. Anything but black that is.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Nice looking rifles guys....Good ideas too.
> 
> xdeano, you mean to tell me BBJ hunts with you with a gun that isn't white? Setting my self up for a smart a$$ reply no doubt, I had to have a checklist of white items before he'd hunt with me, gun being one of them. Thought I was going to have to paint or wrap my boots white, but he let that slide. oke: :rollin:


It also comes down to what moves the most when your hunting.

Picture yourself laying on a snowbank tooting at a coyote. What parts move the most? Your head, hands, and rifle. A black rifle, black gloves, or a dark hat, in that situation, would be picked out quite easily if you ever had to move. Much more so than white. If your set up, and don't have to move, you can get away with a lot as theirs not a lot of movement associated with merely pulling a trigger. But if you ever have to move to get a better position, or to track the target, dark blobs are more likely to give you away.

We wear gloves and a facemask when bowhunting. Why? Our hands and face are relatively small. We wear them because its our hands that move most when drawing a bow back and its our head that moves most scanning our surroundings looking for game. Your feet dont move much standing on a 24"x24" treestand deck. So camo boots aren't as necessary.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

NOT going to happen! :rollin:

xdeano



barebackjack said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking rifles guys....Good ideas too.
> ...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking rifles guys....Good ideas too.
> ...


I understand the need to have a white gun. Hell, that coyote I shot last year, I had to move myself and the gun over 110 degrees to get a shot at him, while the coyote was within 200yds and closing in. I couldn't believe he let me get away with all that movement. But I was white head to toe, with white gun also.

My gun will be white this Winter, no need to worry about that. Whether it's paint, or wrap and tape has yet to be determined.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And thats exactly why I wear all white when coyote hunting in winter.

Nine times out of ten, you see the coyote coming from half a mile, and track him in to 100 yards with no movement and kill him, But, Ive had times where I had to literally get up on my hands and knees and crawl 5-10 yards to get around a snowbank or something for a shot. The coyote saw "something", but being "white on white" theyve had no idea what it is they are seeing. To them, it mostly likely was "food".

Now add a patterned white "camo", or brown gloves, brown boots, black rifle, or something like that. It would have been much much easier for that animal not only to know "something" is there, but maybe that danger was there too.


----------

